# Which is the lesser of two evils??



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 the mouse problum needs to be addressed first.
What goods it going to do to tape up a few holes if there still still there to make more holes?
What's an "hr coil"?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

If you talking health issues, the rodent and mild issues are number one . Rodent droppings can cause all kinds of health issues. My order of fixes, rodents , any water infiltration that might be contributing to the mild environment , the mold (fixing the bathroom) and then the ducts


----------



## boondocks95 (Apr 2, 2015)

The mice are gone. This happened a while ago. I meant "the coils," the hose that coils around the flex duct and holds the plastic. Its rusted where the tear is. 

It could be degradation?? But I figured rodents at some point.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

I would replace the ducts, even if it meant to live with the couple of weeks of off-gassing, as if there's rat droppings inside the ducts where you cant see that would be a lot more dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You mention plastic flex ducts. I'm not sure if that product is designed or intended for HVAC ducting but it may be allowed in some areas. If there is a concern about off-gassing, I would think the HVAC air heat would exacerbate it. You mention exposed fibreglas - is this from an insulating wrap of the ducting or someplace else.

Your rodents may be gone but their droppings may remain. As mentioned, they can be a source of toxins.

You may be at the crossroads of doing what you consider right, doing what you think is necessary, doing what you can afford and doing what will give you a return on sale.


----------



## dgghostkilla (Apr 15, 2017)

sounds no bueno


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

When we are talking about the health issues. Rodents are the one that are the most harmful animals that can make you really sick and may cause you life. Try to make your house cleaner such that you do not suffer from any kind of health issues, and that you may get rid of these rodents.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *12-14-2015,* 08:39 AM


Ayuh,.... boondock says he's only stayin' *2 years*, so he's probably moved by now,....


----------

